
W3C HTML 5.1 2nd Edition - tannhaeuser
https://www.w3.org/TR/html51/
======
tannhaeuser
From the bug report where URLs where changed to https by text search/replace
in the specification text (fixed in 2nd ed) [1]:

> _There 's no real-world impact because nobody uses this standard anymore,
> for reasons that are becoming increasingly obvious. Apparently nobody even
> bothered to review a 5.0 -> 5.1 diff before I did so in December, and
> there's no evidence that anyone has done so since then. I've always found
> that working with an upstream on a minor bug is a good way to get a feel for
> how the project works, and on that basis, I don't plan on using HTML 5.2 in
> my library. The next update will be a switch from 5.1 to the WHATWG spec.
> The reason is that you're not attempting to achieve a higher quality in the
> recommendations than in the drafts, so there's no point in using the
> recommendations._

Ouch

[1]:
[https://github.com/w3c/html/issues/754](https://github.com/w3c/html/issues/754)

